# Which is the best DTH service provider in india and why?



## samaresh7 (Apr 3, 2011)

Please give your valueable suggations for buying a new dth connection in westbengal.


----------



## Nishant (Apr 3, 2011)

you have to check your channel preferences and look for the best available package from all the dth services. The viewing quality of every dth is same.

So now we are left with only one thing and that is how easy the software of your STB is. For example i really hate the software of Dish TV, its unusable for me. Also check, many STBs take 2-3 or more seconds to change the channel.

I personally like Airtel for the single most reason of the unified remote they provide.. so you dont have to use two remotes (tv+stb). Secondly their customer care is very good.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 3, 2011)

Best dth- Tata Sky
why-1) Hardly suffers downtime except rain and cloud.
2) Arguably the best software. Great picture,audio quality.


----------



## dreatica (Apr 4, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> Best dth- Tata Sky
> why-1) Hardly suffers downtime except rain and cloud.
> 2) Arguably the best software. Great picture,audio quality.



+1 except for the cc. 

PS: all depends on your preferences. 

*Numbers of channels :*

Dish tv-265(185 own tp + 79 dd )

big tv- 263

d2h- 240

airtel-201

tatasky-193

sun dth-172

dd Direct Plus-79


----------



## shoaib (Apr 4, 2011)

around westbengal area airtel n tatasky is best suiteddue to there flaw less performance and best services but if u consider of capital, then big tv could be preferable, but my first option will be airtel.


----------



## .=Pyro=. (Apr 13, 2011)

i guess it s tata sky, cause it has more feature than other ones. interface ais good too.


----------



## MegaMind (Apr 13, 2011)

I vote for *Airtel*...

Good pic n audio quality...

*Best Customer Support(IMHO)*


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 14, 2011)

Is there any DTH service come with reasonable Price? I am currently using Digicable STB, which is practically useless, tooooo much stuttering...but I get all the channels I want(all the sports channels, English Movie channels, Business channels, and Bengali channels for my mom . My budget is max 225-250 p.m.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## dreatica (Apr 14, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> Is there any DTH service come with reasonable Price? I am currently using Digicable STB, which is practically useless, tooooo much stuttering...but I get all the channels I want(all the sports channels, English Movie channels, Business channels, and Bengali channels for my mom . My budget is max 225-250 p.m.
> Thanks in advance.


^You should try Videocon DTH. Thats the only DTH which is cheapest with good amt of channels.



mailme.manju said:


> I vote for *Airtel*...
> 
> Good pic n audio quality...
> 
> *Best Customer Support(IMHO)*



Best CC-


----------



## gagan007 (Apr 14, 2011)

In some parts of Bangalore Hathway provides cable connection with STB. For 200/mo you get all the channels. Video quality is decent. Please check with more people for reviews and find whether it is available in your locality


----------



## evewin89 (Apr 14, 2011)

I bought tata sky around 4yrs back....still using the STB without any problem.....i also worked for tata sky as a CCE (customer care executive) for 20days. 

my opinion is that ......
1.ALL DTH PROVIDER LOOT PEOPLE BY GROUPING CHANNELS BY THEIR PACKAGE SCHEME.
2.BUT CURRENTLY ONLY THE DTH WILL PROVIDE U WITH A VERY GOOD PICTURE QUALITY AND SOUND IN UR IDIOT BOX (TV).

SO U CAN OPT FOR ANY OF THE MAJOR DTV PROVIDER IN INDIA LIKE TATA-SKY,AIRTEL,DISH TV. 

"I STILL REMEMBER I BOUGHT MY STB FOR Rs.3000 AND PAID ADDITIONAL Rs.1000 FOR THE INSTALLATION CHARGES WHEN I BOUGHT MY TATA SKY BACK IN THOSE EARLY DAYS... : {


----------



## dinga03 (Aug 3, 2011)

> "I STILL REMEMBER I BOUGHT MY STB FOR Rs.3000 AND PAID ADDITIONAL Rs.1000 FOR THE INSTALLATION CHARGES WHEN I BOUGHT MY TATA SKY BACK IN THOSE EARLY DAYS... : {



i agree with this.. i bought mine more than 3 yrs back..i paid 2500 for the STB and paid them 1000 extra for installation, lolz.

I like tatasky the best, quality wise, service wise, channel updates, etc (and many other things)

But, a few months back due to its high channel pricing i changed it to Videocone. Before, I was paying 400 approx every month, now i am paying less than 300 every month..

I am having the same channels as before and can watch the same show


----------



## PraKs (Aug 3, 2011)

Take anything, Never take Airtel in life.

One of the worst ever customer care in India. They dont know what they are talking about & if you try to make them understand your issue, They will keep the phone.

Repeat - NEVER EVER Take Airtel DTH in life. (worst ever customer care)


----------



## MegaMind (Aug 3, 2011)

PraKs said:


> One of the *worst ever* customer care in *India*. They dont know what they are talking about & if you try to make them understand your issue, They will keep the phone.
> 
> Repeat - NEVER EVER Take Airtel DTH in life. (worst ever customer care)


Might be bad in ur area.. 
I have Airtel DTH in mine and my bro's home... CC is best in my experience in chennai n south of Tamil nadu...


----------



## dinga03 (Aug 3, 2011)

Airtel is very good in Delhi though... might depends on places


----------



## sygeek (Aug 3, 2011)

Airtel Digital TV. Even comparatively, I felt that it's video quality it's noticeably different than tata sky. UI is decent too. In my opinion, it's one of the best service providers (at least in India). Customer service isn't necessarily bad either.

Digit even reviewed both of these providers in an issue, you should look that up (Airtel won by a low margin). Also, most of the problems with Airtel addressed in that article has now been fixed/improved.


----------



## Skud (Aug 3, 2011)

Airtel is the worst. Run away from it. Every now and then it comes out with Installation Error type of thing even in good weather condition. Sometimes it's get cured automatically, other times you get to the customer care, and they charge 100 bucks every time they come. And yeah, definitely the best customer support around!!! Whenever, I booked a complaint, it gets automatically closed without the technician ever showing up. And you have to book a fresh complaint again. And even that gets closed. And this step will continue almost half a dozen times before the technician actually comes.


If you can put up with it, picture and color quality are good. And it's one of the cheapest IMO.


----------



## Sarath (Aug 3, 2011)

There is no best or worst DTH when it comes to Channels.

Most popular is Tata Sky and Dish TV. Better to stick with the bigger ones. 

[Tata Sky HD + Tata Sky + Dish TV in my house]



gagan007 said:


> In some parts of Bangalore Hathway provides cable connection with STB. For 200/mo you get all the channels. Video quality is decent. Please check with more people for reviews and find whether it is available in your locality



I had this. It was good and cost effective. However I ditched it for the Sky HD.


----------



## dreatica (Aug 3, 2011)

Sarath said:


> There is no best or worst DTH when it comes to Channels.
> 
> Most popular is Tata Sky and Dish TV. Better to stick with the bigger ones.
> 
> ...



Who told you Dish TV and Tata Sky are big ones ? I was using Dish TV from last 5+ years and now they are worst in customer care. Moved to Tata Sky HD+ but regret due to less no of channels, and purchased Airtel DTH 1-2 months back. will disconnect Sky HD once my one year term is over and buy Airtel HD. 

There is no term as BIG with DTH industry. Dishtv promote 30+ HD channels, AFAIK count the actual channels they are providing in HD ? 5-6 lol Most are upscaled and looks bad with 52' plasma. 

Regarding the customer care, every care is worst for you if your concerns are not resolved. So, taking reviews from others to know which customer care is best is also a bad thought. Dish tv bad for me, doesn't mean it will be bad for you. 

Buy which satisfy your HD/SD channel needs. All are same in SD, except Tata Sky has better picture quality in HD, and Airtel has better sound quality. You cant compare dishtv,D2h for quality/sound with Tata Sky and Airtel in HD. (I dont know about reliance dth but their cc are horrible )


----------



## Sarath (Aug 3, 2011)

Tata Sky HD+ = less number of channels? Whats missing? 

I have the annual mega pack and I am actually sick of all the channels. I am planning to take a smaller package and get rid of those 100s of channels. Most people only watch 5-15 channels regularly. I don't know how Tata Sky is failing you?

BTW Tata Sky HD > Tata Sky (standard) > Dish TV in video quality (SD)

I actually wanted to get an upscaler for my HDTV and ever since those guys started doing it themselves, I felt it stupid that others complain. But if they were charging you for those pseudo-HD channels than thats bluffing and a reason to cry about.


----------



## sygeek (Aug 3, 2011)

dreatica said:


> Regarding the customer care, every care is worst for you if your concerns are not resolved. So, taking reviews from others to know which customer care is best is also a bad thought. Dish tv bad for me, doesn't mean it will be bad for you.
> 
> Buy which satisfy your HD/SD channel needs. All are same in SD, except Tata Sky has better picture quality in HD, and Airtel has better sound quality. You cant compare dishtv,D2h for quality/sound with Tata Sky and Airtel in HD. (I dont know about reliance dth but their cc are horrible )


+1. Now, that's a worthy post. People shouldn't just go over and start whining with customer care.

Customer care service is pretty generic. If it sucks at your area, that doesn't mean it sucks everywhere.


----------



## Sarath (Aug 3, 2011)

I got the HD STB when only two channels were on offer Discovery and NG. Now I have all the Star channels in HD too. Slowly everyones catching up. I don't see why it is such a bad buy.

World Cup in HD w/o adds was amazing 



sygeek said:


> +1. Now, that's a worthy post. People shouldn't just go over and start whining with customer care.
> 
> Customer care service is pretty generic. If it sucks at your area, that doesn't mean it sucks everywhere.



But Big tv have a very bad reputation for their CC in general. Lets make that clear to OP.


----------



## dreatica (Aug 4, 2011)

Sarath said:


> Tata Sky HD+ = less number of channels? Whats missing?
> 
> I have the annual mega pack and I am actually sick of all the channels. I am planning to take a smaller package and get rid of those 100s of channels. Most people only watch 5-15 channels regularly. I don't know how Tata Sky is failing you?



This will explain you  Do remember that the HD channel list posted there is not updated, Airtel has added new HD channels now. So for me, no point *paying extra for less no of channels to Tata Sky HD*.

Comparision of Channels Availability in Various DTH's - Videocon D2H, Tata Sky, Dish TV, Airtel/Reliance Digital, Sun DTH, DD Direct Plus help and discussion forums



> BTW Tata Sky HD > Tata Sky (standard) > Dish TV in video quality (SD)



Tata Sky HD/Airtel Digital TV HD > Tata Sky (standard)/Airtel Digital TV (standard) > Dish TV >Videocon DTH



> I actually wanted to get an upscaler for my HDTV and ever since those guys started doing it themselves, I felt it stupid that others complain. But if they were charging you for those pseudo-HD channels than thats bluffing and a reason to cry about.



Good luck with your Dish TV HD.   So you use both Tata Sky HD and Dish TV HD ? coz I read from your comments 

*[Tata Sky HD + Tata Sky + Dish TV in my house]*



Sarath said:


> But Big tv have a very bad reputation for their CC in general. Lets make that clear to OP.



I already mentioned that, and didn't included Reliance Big TV in the comparison.


----------



## Sarath (Aug 4, 2011)

I have a normal Dish and Tata STB gathering dust in my room. 

Have you tried IPTV? Do they have HD channels? 

I really wanted that back when I was getting a connection but I am not sure if they have any HD channels.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Just checked the list. That relieves me a lot. More bloatware/unnecessary channels skipped, means less time surfing which is better. Among that only Movies Now HD is something of a sore point. I see adds in the papers and think of when it will come to Tata Sky. 

Why did you post that? I am glad I dont have Zee Smile, Zing, etc sorry can't rem the rest.

Thats why OP should go through the packages available in each and the monthly tariff calculated based on that. Simply saying one has the most number of channels is not a valid point.


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 4, 2011)

my vote goes for tata.

been a tata sky user since 2007.

i never had any problem with tata sky, & i've called their CC only once since purchasing, & it was for address change (new house, re-installation) 

apart from heavy cloud /rain, tata sky never had reception problem.


----------



## xtremevicky (Aug 4, 2011)

Tata is the best . Dish is also up there .

Airtel is also good but its expensive !


----------



## dreatica (Aug 4, 2011)

Sarath said:


> I have a normal Dish and Tata STB gathering dust in my room.
> 
> Have you tried IPTV? Do they have HD channels?
> 
> I really wanted that back when I was getting a connection but I am not sure if they have any HD channels.



Yeah, hv tried IPTV but its not worth it. HD channels with IPTV ? I dont think they have even 70channels in IPTV when I applied for. Better to get DTH then IPTV.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Sarath said:


> Just checked the list. That relieves me a lot. More bloatware/unnecessary channels skipped, means less time surfing which is better. Among that only Movies Now HD is something of a sore point. I see adds in the papers and think of when it will come to Tata Sky.
> 
> Why did you post that? I am glad I dont have Zee Smile, Zing, etc sorry can't rem the rest.
> 
> Thats why OP should go through the packages available in each and the monthly tariff calculated based on that. Simply saying one has the most number of channels is not a valid point.



You don't need to care for surfing if you are using Tata Sky or Airtel. Both have wonderful user interface. I dunno why you added such a point. The special channel "whats now playing integrated with Airtel Digital TV" helps me to decide whats coming and I don't have to search 

I can take that for Dish tv as they have the worst UI, and stb takes more time to change channels. I am sure you will agree to this after using Tata Sky.

I posted as you request 

Did you quote me saying more channels ? I said everyone should go for the DTH which has the channels they want and forget about customer care. You cant compare with other experiences as it may be bad for me, but good for you  Its me that finds Tata Sky HD bit costlier as compared to Airtel Digital HD which provides same experience and who will mind getting more channels in same or less cost.

FYI, movies now HD is the only channel I watch these days. (I usually watch Sports when F1 or India cricket series). Plus the super hit channel which shows 8-12 new movies every month by paying 20rs plus tax is worth it. The movies are like Dabang etc. 

How many times Tata Sky offer free new movies to their customers ? I saw Tanu Weds Manu for free yesterday on Airtel DTH.


----------



## PraKs (Aug 4, 2011)

Skud said:


> Airtel is the worst. Run away from it. Every now and then it comes out with Installation Error type of thing even in good weather condition. Sometimes it's get cured automatically, other times you get to the customer care, and they charge 100 bucks every time they come. And yeah, definitely the best customer support around!!! Whenever, I booked a complaint, it gets automatically closed without the technician ever showing up. And you have to book a fresh complaint again. And even that gets closed. And this step will continue almost half a dozen times before the technician actually comes.
> 
> 
> If you can put up with it, picture and color quality are good. And it's one of the cheapest IMO.



100 % agree with you on this one - I booked a complaint, it gets automatically closed without the technician ever showing up.

Raised around 13 complaints for issue in Airtel DTH & daily evening they sent SMS at 7 PM, Issue resolved & Closed. Sold Airtel DTH.


----------



## Skud (Aug 4, 2011)

I am still putting up with it, as the price is still better than it's competitors IMO. 

Also I have paid till September, so no respite for me yet.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Aug 4, 2011)

Airtel. I have it.
Never had a problem. Only goes down if there is very heavy rain (power goes off before airtel DTV anyway). Once I called CC to change my plan and the plan was changed before I even hung up the phone.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Aug 5, 2011)

I'm using Tata sky for more than 4 yrs, and till today i dont have any problem. In 2600 for 12 months (super saver pack) i get all the channels i want, nd who watches Zee smiley?  Plus its quality nd interface is best!! Ccare is vey good, i called many times to change plans, sum times to add a specific channel or any problem, and everytime, it gets resolved before i end the call  I can just tell its awsm  Once i called technician and he also showed up d eve i called, altho i was charged 300 for that :O 
But all in all Tata SKy is the best


----------



## Sarath (Aug 5, 2011)

All DTH are hit by poor reception in rain and cloudy weather. Unless we are comparing cable to DTH that point is needless to mention.


----------



## dreatica (Aug 5, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


> Airtel. I have it.
> Never had a problem. Only goes down if there is very heavy rain (power goes off before airtel DTV anyway). Once I called CC to change my plan and the plan was changed before I even hung up the phone.





PraKs said:


> 100 % agree with you on this one - I booked a complaint, it gets automatically closed without the technician ever showing up.
> 
> Raised around 13 complaints for issue in Airtel DTH & daily evening they sent SMS at 7 PM, Issue resolved & Closed. Sold Airtel DTH.



what should I say ? Agree/disagree  thats why just go for that DTH which satisfy your channel needs and pray to get good cc.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Aug 5, 2011)

happened to use tata sky & dishtv....while dish tv is cheaper than tata sky,tata sky is more "user friendly"...good service etc...dish tv once didn't update dish tv account till i called them up....


----------



## prashant.ruby (Sep 13, 2011)

Better dont own any DTH, if planning to buy Airtel DTH...
Any decision taken to buy anything, should be based on product quality and after sale service. And Airtel's after-sale service is worst. Check all forum everywhere, it is full of complaints... Even I am one of the victim of Airtel Services..
I am trying to find email of 'Sn. VP Airtel DTH', to tell him about his services... He is I believe some 'Harshad Jain'.. If anyone have his email address then please post...


----------



## PraKs (Sep 14, 2011)

@prashant.ruby
I would advice you to sell it off rather then escalation. Nothing will happen.

Have tried escalations for 3 months & got fed up. Gave it away for free.

STAY Away from Airtel DTH. Worst ever customer care.


----------



## MegaMind (Sep 14, 2011)

I have 2 Airtel DTH connections (chennai & sivakasi(Tamil nadu)), I can comfortably say airtel has great CC... 
It depends on location though.. 
Airtel might be bad at your place... 
That doesnt mean Airtel as a whole is bad...


----------



## Skud (Sep 14, 2011)

Tamilnadu has something in it, even Rashi gives good services there.


----------



## PraKs (Sep 15, 2011)

Strange, My feedback was for their call center which I guess is same for whole India. 

Some company in Delhi maintains their call center. They bang the phone if they dont understand your problem.


----------



## dreatica (Sep 15, 2011)

PraKs said:


> Strange, My feedback was for their call center which I guess is same for whole India.
> 
> Some company in Delhi maintains their call center. They bang the phone if they dont understand your problem.



Yup you are right. Their call centers are maintained by IBM Daksh and Fidelity BPO's. Lousy cc.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Sep 15, 2011)

MegaMind said:


> I have 2 Airtel DTH connections (chennai & sivakasi(Tamil nadu)), I can comfortably say airtel has great CC...
> It depends on location though..
> Airtel might be bad at your place...
> That doesnt mean Airtel as a whole is bad...


I agree with this. Airtel CC is fabulous.


----------



## chetanjshah (Dec 28, 2011)

I agree that Airtel has better quality, and that it has poor local service.

My issue is with their set top box. Is it likely that their set top box goes down in the 13-14 th month, just after expiry of its warranty? The replacement set top box that the local service is providing is an used one for which I have to pay the cost of a new set top box, and that has a warranty of just 3 months.

I smell something foul in this tactic of charging customers for set top boxes and then for their short lived replacements. Anyone else has had similar experience?

I am thinking of moving to another service provider for DTH. I read on another forum that TRAI had ruled few years back that the provide is to refund the cost of hardware if a consumer decides to change the provider. Anybody has experience having done that?

Thanks,
Chetan


----------



## reniarahim1 (Dec 28, 2011)

Used Sundirect previously. Pathetic i should say. Customer care is really bad. Most of the times you wont get through to the customer care, they wont understand what is the issue and no resolution. Once i was getting some error and was out of connection of almost 15 days. Everytime i call customer care they told that the issue will be resolved in 15 mins, but nothing happened. I had to painfully get hold of the local office of sundirect at cochin and they did some thing at their end and it got resolved.

After taking a Full HD tv, the PQ and SQ of sundirect was really bad and looked ugly and ultimately thought of going for another DTH.

After doing a bit of research, decided to go with Airtel HD and a really satisfied customer till now. PQ and SQ is really good plus customer care also i found it really good. Called up customer care about 3-4 times and all the issues/questions were resolved immediately. More over when a new channel was added to the regional package, dropped a mail to customer care about addition of new channel. To my surprise i got a call back in about 15 mins to inform me that the channel is added to my package and when i switched on the tv i could view it straight away.

Also, Airtel HD has the maximum number of HD channels as of now, which is an added advantage.


----------



## kisame (Dec 28, 2011)

Myself an unfortunate subscriber of reliance dth.It has worst packages.Even after paying 250 a month I cant get an english movie channel.u have to subscribe add-on packs to get them or subscribe to higher monthly pack.Get anything but not reliance.Personally I would recommend tata sky.


----------



## Sking (Feb 2, 2012)

tatasky is the best


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Feb 2, 2012)

Well i have sun direct...dont know if its best...

But i like its online way of activating channels though portals?You can activate these channel wise though have to be using a base package...is any of u ppl have this with ur provider

is any dth gives option of picking channels instead of bundling into scheme


----------



## MegaMind (Feb 2, 2012)

gopi_vbboy said:


> is any dth gives option of picking channels instead of bundling into scheme



Airtel does.. And pretty fast too, include the channel online & in a couple of seconds its avail. on ur DTH..


----------



## mrintech (Feb 2, 2012)

Tata sky


----------



## Skud (Feb 2, 2012)

MegaMind said:


> Airtel does.. And pretty fast too, include the channel online & in a couple of seconds its avail. on ur DTH..




That's the only positive I have found about Airtel. My remote is giving troubles these days.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Feb 2, 2012)

MegaMind said:


> Airtel does.. And pretty fast too, include the channel online & in a couple of seconds its avail. on ur DTH..



So do you have to pay any minimum amount or need to have a basic pakage which is charged per month or 6months?or its like prepaid , just choose channels only we want and pay only for those?


----------



## MegaMind (Feb 2, 2012)

^^Yep, we have get a basic pack initially & then add whichever channel u need...


----------



## Sarath (Feb 2, 2012)

This is a really old thread guys. Was created in April 2011.


----------



## Skud (Feb 2, 2012)

Change the thread name to "DTH Discussion thread" or like and it won't look old anymore...


----------



## Sarath (Feb 2, 2012)

I think DTH and mobile space is too volatile. So creating a thread when the situation demands is better. The competition keeps creating kings out of paupers and vice versa. 

I was myself under the impression that TS is the best but I don't feel that to be true anymore


----------



## acidCow (Feb 4, 2012)

I'd been using TATA Sky SD since 2006 and upgraded to TATA SKy + HD last year during that "Jingalala Saturdays" offer. Till today, i personally feel TATA Sky is the best. My friend's have DishTV, and Airtel. And I personally like my TATA sky more. 
Coming to Customer Care, Till today I've never been completely satisfied by any customer care. So can't talk about that.


----------



## tkin (Feb 5, 2012)

Tata sky is good, but I hate it cause it ditched animax, now I get all channels @ 200/- per month from local cable(using set top box, CAS), the connection is by Reliance but provided by local cable, supports multiple audio feeds, good pic quality(comparable to tata sky normal), if you have CAS in your area check it out.


----------



## Revolution (Feb 12, 2012)

Nice cable!
Which area ?
My Cable still analog and it sucks totally.
Our Cable do not provide Animax too. 
All DTH is expensive in every aspect.
The worst thing and I hate most about DTH is u have to pay at least Rs.150/- even if u u watch only one single channel.
All DTH r too smart.
They r looting ppl by making their tricky worthless expensive channel packages.
The propaganda "Pay for what you watch" is the biggest lie.....


----------



## Rishab2oo (Feb 12, 2012)

Revolution said:


> All DTH is expensive in every aspect.
> The worst thing and I hate most about DTH is u have to pay at least Rs.150/- even if u u watch only one single channel.
> All DTH r too smart.
> They r looting ppl by making their tricky worthless expensive channel packages.
> The propaganda "Pay for what you watch" is the biggest lie.....



Tata Sky provides "Make My Pack" packages that allows you create your own channel pack that you want to watch for just 150


----------



## funskar (Feb 12, 2012)

get tata sky hd+ ..


----------



## tkin (Feb 12, 2012)

Revolution said:


> Nice cable!
> Which area ?
> My Cable still analog and it sucks totally.
> Our Cable do not provide Animax too.
> ...


Its given by Digicable(through franchisee), and I live near garia region(naktala).


----------



## Revolution (Feb 13, 2012)

@tkin
Thanks!
My cable from Bansdroni region.
How much u paid for STB ?
Is it a normal STB or HD ?
If possible just post a pic of ur STB.

I heard that Govt order for Digitization of cable TV before July 2012.
If,its true my Cable walla will have to change soon to Digital.
Last time they told an excuse that STB r too costly and we have to pay a lot for same number of channels and avoid that.


----------



## tkin (Feb 13, 2012)

Revolution said:


> @tkin
> Thanks!
> My cable from Bansdroni region.
> How much u paid for STB ?
> ...


About 1/1.2k I guess, forgot cause its been a few years since, I'll post a pic later today.

Normal STB, not HD, pic quality same as Tata Sky(non HD), tested side by side, STB pic quality was slightly better actually, and also it supports multiple audio languages.


----------



## Revolution (Feb 14, 2012)

Good to hear pic better than DTH and support multiple audio too.
Hope  our cable will provide same soon or later cos they will left no option after 30 June 2012.
Price of STB should be less now.


----------



## Revolution (Feb 21, 2012)

I asked my cable Walla about STB.
He told that he heard some kind of new but not confirmed.
So,I have to wait until July.


----------



## Revolution (Feb 29, 2012)

tkin said:


> I'll post a pic later today.



Bro,pls post pic when u get time.....


----------



## choudang (Mar 2, 2012)

just my observation.

1. the problem with dish is that picture freezes suddenly in a sunny clear day. have seen in delhi and guwahati, sometimes its very annoying and goes off sometimes with drizzles.

2. have tata sky and its good. the problem persists when comes to CC, sometimes they just don't listen and starts putting their view on you. most annoying thing is its memory and sound. every time TATA sky starts from home channel and 100% volume.

3. have Airtel with tata sky, the most admirable thing is that it starts from last channel and volume, and stays little longer when comes to heavy rain compared with Tata and dish. as i have seen that people complaining about airtel cc, i think its depends on that place or circle. used in guwahati and problem was just resolved while taking to cc. again was calling to CC in delhi and it was a pathetic exp, they took bludy 40 mns to understand my prob, again just two weeks back when i was in ranchi, called cc to add a channel and it was happened within 2 mns.

my first pref is Airtel then TATA, and the pic in airtel HD is pretty good.


----------



## tkin (Mar 2, 2012)

Revolution said:


> Bro,pls post pic when u get time.....


Sorry it took some time, I'm too lazy,

*i.imgur.com/uD8SY.jpg

*i.imgur.com/Jbkz5.jpg

*i.imgur.com/VYe5i.jpg

*i.imgur.com/DsjW1.jpg


----------



## Revolution (Mar 3, 2012)

@tkin

Thanks for the pic bro! 
My cable has ask us to pay Rs.500/- extra this month for STB.
Don't know if  its the total cost or they will will give STB on rental.
But,cable guy said that we have to pay Ra.200/- monthly same as now and channel will be almost same.
They have not not mention about any channel package system.
Hope I will get same STB cos our area difference is not so wide.
Please post some TV SS when u get free time later......


----------



## tkin (Mar 3, 2012)

Revolution said:


> @tkin
> 
> Thanks for the pic bro!
> My cable has ask us to pay Rs.500/- extra this month for STB.
> ...


I can't, rather I won't post TV shots, cause we still use a 21" CRT, no one in our house watches TV, except mirakkel  so my parents don't bother to buy a LCD and I feel ashamed to post its pics, I'll try to take pics from my neighbours(if they let me), but trust me, pic quality is as good as tata sky(non HD), or better(my STB is digicable by reliance). also we get all channels including rarities, even Animax(the one channel I used to watch), most channels have english streams(if available) and hindi(if available, like cartoon network).

Now we pay 200/- per month, but maybe after cas is fully implemented we have to pay per channel


----------



## Revolution (Mar 4, 2012)

Nothing to feel ashamed bro.
I got two 21" CRTs.
Sadly I can't afford a 32" HD LCD TV until they reached under 15K.
I use to watch Animax but not available from more than 1 year. 
Can't watch anime from net cos don't have BB connection.
And DTH is expensive due to its package system.




tkin said:


> Now we pay 200/- per month, but maybe after cash is fully implemented we have to pay per channel


Then price gonna become high like DTH.
I did not knew that.
Our Cable did not tell anyone.....


----------



## tkin (Mar 4, 2012)

Revolution said:


> Nothing to feel ashamed bro.
> I got two 21" CRTs.
> Sadly I can't afford a 32" HD LCD TV until they reached under 15K.
> I use to watch Animax but not available from more than 1 year.
> ...


Hope for the best, 200/- for all channels is a steal, but something tells me these greedy b@st@rds gonna charge us more.

BTW: In our locality you have to pay 180/- for cable, extra 20/- for repair service, if a cable ever break they will repair it asap for free.


----------



## Revolution (Mar 6, 2012)

May be same for us 180+20.
I never asked them detail.
And our cable is Siti Digital.
Just saw a the logo at the bottom of a channel.
Heard Siti Digital not so good compare to Hathway or Digicom.

If pay per channel rule applies then cable will not be VFM than DTH ?
Though most of the ppl hardly watch less than 20 channels regularly.
Consumer will never get any good service at better price until there is a competition between cable and DTH.....


----------



## theserpent (Mar 6, 2012)

Airtel is the best according to me,good cc also


----------



## Skud (Mar 6, 2012)

I beg to differ, and their CC is a cr@psh!t.


----------



## Ayuclack (Apr 23, 2012)

I need some help on the same thing...
Already have a tata sky sd but due to bad customer care not using it. I wanted to get a new one so should I upgrade to tata sky hd or get the big tv hd..
Which one is best in hd and pocket friendly too.


----------



## Revolution (Apr 24, 2012)

AFAIK Reliance CC is the worst doesn't matter DTH or other sector.....


----------



## Ayuclack (Apr 24, 2012)

So which one to get ...
Also I will be running on multiple tv so include the second tv cost too


----------



## pkkumarcool (Apr 24, 2012)

i dont watch tv but according to me airtel is not bad at all compared to others but only thing i miss is Animax../


----------



## reddead (Jun 10, 2012)

anyone with airtel DTH with ultra pack?? i would like to ask a few questions....


----------



## abinesh03 (Jun 18, 2012)

If HD channels is your priorty then go with videocon...
if you want more english channel kind of stuff stick with tatasky....
If more regional channels.. Reliance BigTV(out of hindhi)...


----------



## vgopalis (Jun 21, 2012)

Dear All,   Dont buy AIRTEL. I had bitter experience with Airtel.     I got the Airtel DTH connection from online, as there is no direct dealer  in rjpm.Dealer is only at sivakasi. I just gave my number in airtel website.They  called me within 5 min. It went well till the payment is made within few hours.  I was told that within 24/48 hours installation will be done. But it never  happened. I made around 50 calls. Each call would atleast last for 30 min. When  talking to them, they will say they will transfer to some other department and  just disconnect. Then we have to all call them, tell the whole story again . It  was just like college ragging .Finally someone will beg to say "within next 24  hours we will install, just give me this final chance sir ".But it never  happened. So finally i got fedup after 3 weeks and asked for the return of  money.They said it will take another 20 days to return money. So i told i cannot agree for that.So he gave me a number to call a higher  official. I called that number , it was out of service. Then i again called  them, they gave another number. Again that number was out of service.  Finally i lost faith with this system. I have just left it .It's already 15 days  now. They havent returned the money yet.   Similarly there is story from  Bharathi anna for Airtel internet  connection. I think he had already narrated the story.    Airtel No 1 cheater. Funny to be Sponsor of Sathayamae Jayathe  They think we are  idots .Customer No: 3010380394
Payment made on: 23/05/2012. Nothing done till today.
Regards, Senthil


----------



## Revolution (Jun 22, 2012)

Damn mandatory Digitization postponed.
That's why my SitiCable Walla did not provide STB even after payment at last April.....


----------



## mrintech (Jun 22, 2012)

Tata sky


----------



## Revolution (Jun 24, 2012)

TATA SKY is the most expensive DTH. 
No DTH can compete with cheap channel price of cable.
But,sadly all DTH digital and most of the cable analog.


----------



## mitraark (Jun 24, 2012)

Saw a notice saying all cable should use STB mandatorily from July 1, but our Cable wala hasn't informed anyone about any changes meanwhile...

STB will surely enhance picture quality , we get very poor quality of video for the channels which come after 60 ... but STB mean i won't be able to use [ illegally ] tapped extension i fixed to my room to watch on my TV Tuner Card


----------



## reddead (Jun 24, 2012)

NOT failtel for sure

liked DishTV more


----------



## Revolution (Jun 25, 2012)

mitraark said:


> Saw a notice saying all cable should use STB mandatorily from July 1, but our Cable wala hasn't informed anyone about any changes meanwhile...



Our Cable Walla(SitiCable LCO) took money at April 2012 but did not provide us any STB yet.
For Kolkata its now 1st Nov 2012 and for rest of cities in WB I think its 1st April 2013 may be.
But,it could extend more.
Never trust our Govt.


----------



## Revolution (Jul 16, 2012)

Got my SitiDigital STB a week.

I'm not happy.
I have to spent total Rs.1300/- for that.
Total Rs.1300=800(STB)+400(new RG-6 cable)+100(for installation).
Cable guy came and with any further a do he looked at the cable and told this cable is too old(more that 12 years old).
We must have to change it.
I said analog cable is working OK.
Guy told 'I don't know'.
We have have to change it immediately otherwise we could not do installation at present.
We ask if we can change the cable latter.
We r in  a hurry cos we have to install too many STBs.
So,not sure when we will come again. 
Mom did not want to stretch the conversation and so she agreed.

Gonna post pic of STB soon.
I forgot my image account pass.
Have to recover it.
BTW guys,what site u use to upload pic ?


----------



## Skud (Jul 16, 2012)

Imgur.


----------



## Revolution (Jul 17, 2012)

*i171.photobucket.com/albums/u307/HolyRipper/Avaters/Hardware/STBBox2.jpg

*i171.photobucket.com/albums/u307/HolyRipper/Avaters/Hardware/STBBox.jpg

*i171.photobucket.com/albums/u307/HolyRipper/Avaters/Hardware/STBT.jpg

*i171.photobucket.com/albums/u307/HolyRipper/Avaters/Hardware/STBF.jpg

*i171.photobucket.com/albums/u307/HolyRipper/Avaters/Hardware/STBR.jpg

*i171.photobucket.com/albums/u307/HolyRipper/Avaters/Hardware/STBRC.jpg


----------

